# ترانيم صعيدى



## oesi no (12 يونيو 2007)

النهاردة قررت انزل شئ مختلف 
ترانيم صعيدى 
مممنوع السؤال عن اسامى الترانيم حمل وانت ساكت 
الترنيمة الاولى : القلب يا يسوع كان قاسى 
http://www.4shared.com/file/17715681/f41f9373/___.html

الترنيمة التانيه 
http://www.4shared.com/file/17715356/d91eba76/__2.html

الترنيمة التالته 
http://www.4shared.com/file/17714770/bdfeb278/__online.html

الترنيمة الرابعه : دخل لنا من بحرى 
http://www.4shared.com/file/17716086/7c43d58c/___.html

الترنيمة الخامسه : ع تلخبط فى 
http://www.4shared.com/file/17716500/5b32385a/___online.html
سلام ونعمه ​


----------



## FADESHIKO (12 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ترانيم صعيدى*

مشكور اوى على الترانيم دة اللى انت متعرفش اسمائها :smil15:


----------



## oesi no (12 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ترانيم صعيدى*

انا مش عارف اسمائها 
مين قال كدة 
انا مش عارف اجيب الاسم من الترنيمة :smil13:​


----------



## مرمر مارك (13 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ترانيم صعيدى*

الله ينور الصراحة احنا من غيرك مش عرفين كنا هنعمل ايه


----------



## oesi no (14 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ترانيم صعيدى*

اكيد كنتو هتكونو احسن ما انا فى وسطيكم معطلكم  كدة


----------



## bnt elra3y (14 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ترانيم صعيدى*

حلوة اوى الترانيم دى يا  oesi_no ميرسي اوى عليها وربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## oesi no (14 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ترانيم صعيدى*

عجباكى الترانيم اى خدعه ملحوظة فيه ترنيمة متكررة  دخلنا من بحرى وواحدة من الاتنين اللى من غير اسم


----------



## kmmmoo (16 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ترانيم صعيدى*

ميرسى على تعبك


----------



## Solofan (17 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ترانيم صعيدى*

أولا تشكر جدا يا جميل
عارف بقى لو شاطر كان فيه زمان شريط ترانيم بالربابه لو تعرف تجيبه لنا يبقى عفارم عليك


----------



## sparrow (17 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ترانيم صعيدى*

ميرسي علي الترانيم الجميله دي
جديدة واول مرة اسمعها
شكرا كتير يا جورج علي تعبك


----------



## egyptchristian (18 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ترانيم صعيدى*

عفارم عليك يا ولد العم. ترانيم حلوة جوي. ربنا ميحرمناش منك واصل.


----------



## oesi no (18 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ترانيم صعيدى*

ربنا يجبر بخاطرك​


----------



## عادل غطاس (26 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ترانيم صعيدى*

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر
 والرب يعوضك


----------



## oesi no (26 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ترانيم صعيدى*

ميرسى على مرورك الرب يباركك​


----------



## margow (2 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ترانيم صعيدى*

طيب فى ترنمية صعيدى اسمها انا جاى صدقونى انا جاى ممكن تجبها لو سمحت واكون شاكرة ليك جدا
مارجو


----------



## oesi no (3 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ترانيم صعيدى*



margow قال:


> طيب فى ترنمية صعيدى اسمها انا جاى صدقونى انا جاى ممكن تجبها لو سمحت واكون شاكرة ليك جدا
> مارجو


مع الاسف مش عندى لو تعرفى انتى تجيبيها هاتيها​


----------



## the servant (3 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ترانيم صعيدى*

سلام ونعمة جورج,,,,,,,,,,,

فعلا مش مهم صعيدي انجليزي المهم انك تمجد اسم الرب يسوع
كولكشن رائع ربنا يباركك


----------



## jim_halim (5 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ترانيم صعيدى*


سلام و نعمة .. 

ترانيم جميلة قوي و جديدة .. أنا أول مرة أسمعها .. 

شكراً ليك أخي الحبيب علي تعبك و محبتك 


​


----------



## oesi no (5 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ترانيم صعيدى*



jim_halim قال:


> سلام و نعمة .. ​
> ترانيم جميلة قوي و جديدة .. أنا أول مرة أسمعها .. ​
> شكراً ليك أخي الحبيب علي تعبك و محبتك ​


الف شكر يا غالى 
وياريت متكونش زعلان منى بسبب الموضوع اياه​


----------



## سرسور الشطور (7 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ترانيم صعيدى*

شكراااااااااااااااا متصورش بابا بيحبها اد اية


----------



## smiley (9 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ترانيم صعيدى*

الف شكر علي الترانيم الجميلة دي


----------



## elmomasl (21 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ترانيم صعيدى*

ميرسى اوى ياباشا ربنا يخليك كنت محتاج ترانيم زى دى موت 
ميرسى


----------



## smsmh1704 (22 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ترانيم صعيدى*

حلوه قوى  
ربنا يعوضك


----------



## sosana (21 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: ترانيم صعيدى*

ميرسي اوووووووي على الترانيم كنت محتجاها جدا


----------



## oesi no (21 يوليو 2008)

ربنا يبارككم كلكم 
وميرسى لكميه المشاركات الجميله دى 
سلام ونعمه ​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (3 سبتمبر 2008)

الف شكر بجد على الترانيم الجامدة دى و ياريت لو تقدر تجيب ترانيم مارجرجس والست دميانة اللى بتبقى ايام الموالد بتاعتهم اوك بليز لو تقدر معلش هنتعبك معانا


----------



## التيتش (4 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا يا مان


----------



## oesi no (13 أكتوبر 2008)

لا شكر على واجب اخوتى 
ربنا يبارك تعبكم​


----------



## حبيبى البابا شنوده (13 أكتوبر 2008)

ترانيم جميله جوى يا بوى
شكراا ليكى يا عسل


----------



## oesi no (13 أكتوبر 2008)

> ترانيم جميله جوى يا بوى
> شكراا ليكى يا عسل


ليكى 
كل دة ومتعرفش انى وللللللللللد​​


----------



## magdy2007 (14 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا جدا علي الترانيم الجميلة


----------



## SALVATION (14 أكتوبر 2008)

_هههههههه




​_


----------



## bakkar_love (2 أبريل 2009)

مشكور  جدا


----------



## kalimooo (4 أبريل 2009)




----------



## KOKOMAN (4 أبريل 2009)

ميرررسى على الترانيم يا جو 

جارى التحميل .........
 
 ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------

